# Building confidence in a puppy! Don't forget -



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Praise (reward) the effort not only the result!

When training I often find myself praising the effort and not necessarily only the result. The reason being is that I want the dog to understand that it is the effort that ultimately creates the desired result. NOTE: (Once learned this all changes)

This allows the puppy to build confidence in itself as it realizes that if it tries to do what is being requested and puts in the effort, it will continue to improve (with guidance as necessary) to the point in which it succeeds.

This starts to validate in the puppies mind its abilities (self esteem)(proud puppy strutting around knowing it has accomplished something) and encourages the puppy to seek out more challenges!


I have found that if I do not do this (only reward result), the puppy may look for validation from others (pack/people) rather than from itself, thus resulting in the lack of self confidence.

A confident puppy more often than not IMO is more desirable and better performing in intelligence, temperament and utility.

Some may agree and others might not. Tell us all what and how you build confidence in a puppy? :wink2:


----------



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

Horse training but exactly the same concept!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Segreto said:


> Horse training but exactly the same concept!


Gooday M8 - TY for sharing.... Is that you in the Video? :wink2:

I have now learned my first lesson (horse training) for my next life... :grin2: who would have thunk it? Again TY for sharing the vid.

To me the effort is as important as the result.... I can normally get the result if the puppy will put in the effort. 

P.S. We have now confirmed CROCKS in Florida USA of all places.


----------



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

Nope not me but a horseman I greatly admire! Dog and Horse training are mostly interchangeable, which I think is why I haven't completely stuffed my puppy up yet LOL


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

I recently moved to The Horse Capital of the WORLD Ocala, FL. and have been thinking about the very subject. I visit a horse farm or four a week in search of the horses I want for my family. In doing so I meet the breeders, the trainers and horse people in general. I often times do see the similarities between the two and find my self discussing them. I have yet to obtain the horses we will buy to become a part of our family or select the trainer that we will utilize for the purpose of turning the horses into well behaved animals. I hope that what I have learned in dog training will assist in my understanding of the process and after watching the video you have shared, and listening to some of the trainers, that very well may be. Again TY for sharing. Is this the method you are using with your Puppy?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Another question...

Have you worked with this particular trainer or another utilizing the same type method?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Having been a horse trainer and clinician for 25yrs,o would suggest learning while you have your horses trained.. By that I mean hands on.. Horses are prey animals and while the method of 'make the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard' and 'reward the smallest try' apply, getting the body to cooperate and reading the horses body language, takes time.. 

Definitely think you are doing the right thing already by visiting and talking to prospective trainers. This is good! The above paragraph applies more for the riding, care and handling of the horses.. I've had hundreds of people tell me they have read such and such, watched the videos of such and such etc (which is all good by the way), so they should be ok to ride and what not... Nope.. Having the concept of what to do is excellent but only a starting point. Getting the body to cooperate, timing, reading of horse, balance, etc is another.. 

I'm sure you are aware of this, but I figured I would throw it out there as it is a common misconception and others who might be interested in horses get a bit of info as well .. What breed(s) are looking at? Are you looking to do a specific discipline or just ride for fun?


----------



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

ipopro said:


> Another question...
> 
> Have you worked with this particular trainer or another utilizing the same type method?


I haven't worked with him, I had the opportunity to go to a couple of clinics but wasn't able to pull the funds together both times. He is based in the US and regularly travels around the world. He offers an online subscription that is worth its weight in gold however!

I do train my puppy using some of the same principles, but also clicker training.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Segreto said:


> I haven't worked with him, I had the opportunity to go to a couple of clinics but wasn't able to pull the funds together both times. He is based in the US and regularly travels around the world. He offers an online subscription that is worth its weight in gold however!
> 
> I do train my puppy using some of the same principles, but also clicker training.


Awesome info! I hope things are going well for you and the puppy.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think this is what your addressing??


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> I think this is what your addressing??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk6bWoD5E0c


and what is this? The owner of the video does not allow it to be used as you have done so. :nerd: not only should it be a rules violation to do so here but it may go as far as being illegal!

PS: Not to be rude, but it is YOU'RE not your... Hope this helps!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I clicked on the link quoted, it plays fine? She's not praising effort there, she's encouraging holding something like the correct stand for a certain time. The effort is coming from desire for the reward and making it clear what earns it and what doesn't. Its a little different then what yer talking about ipo.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ipopro said:


> and what is this? The owner of the video does not allow it to be used as you have done so. :nerd: not only should it be a rules violation to do so here but it may go as far as being illegal!
> 
> PS: Not to be rude, but it is YOU'RE not your... Hope this helps!


You can't play it on a mobile devices but you can watch it on YouTube. Search for "Cindy and Endy." They have a few videos up there. They are Leerberg. That video is using negative markers.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I clicked on the link quoted, it plays fine? She's not praising effort there, she's encouraging holding something like the correct stand for a certain time. The effort is coming from desire for the reward and making it clear what earns it and what doesn't. Its a little different then what yer talking about ipo.


Thank you for doing that! I clicked (I usually don't) and a warning came up stating that the owner does not allow it to be utilized outside of it's domain!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

They don't want it embedded on other websites. Your quote changed it to a link, so it takes you to the video.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They get hit credit when someone watches on YouTube but none if we watch it here.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> You can't play it on a mobile devices but you can watch it on YouTube. Search for "Cindy and Endy." They have a few videos up there. They are Leerberg. That video is using negative markers.


LuvShepherds,

With all due respect, I ask that you please refrain from speaking/typing to me (OUT in dog training language (my existence/presence) it means leave it or let it go for those who do not know) or simply understand I will ignore your comments moving forward. I have been accused (Admin Warning), well let's just leave it at that! I would prefer to agree to disagree and both of us carry on. 

Sorry for asking who the breeder was who got 150-200 emails a day you referenced in your post and continuing the conversation to the degree in which we did. I am simply one that if I say something, I am prepared/obliged to provide/show the source in which I am referencing as necessary for all to see.

Cheerio M8 and Best wishes to you and yours! :grin2:


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> They don't want it embedded on other websites. Your quote changed it to a link, so it takes you to the video.


I believe this would be the proper (legal) method in which to share said content.

Also, thank you for sharing your observation with regard to the content. :wink2:

I am asking what and why other people are using to accomplish this extremely important training with their dogs.

Mamma always said "Patience is a virtue" so I'll be patient! I love to learn!

Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful day!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

ipopro said:


> LuvShepherds,
> 
> With all due respect, I ask that you please refrain from speaking/typing to me (OUT in dog training language (my existence/presence) it means leave it or let it go for those who do not know) or simply understand I will ignore your comments moving forward. I have been accused (Admin Warning), well let's just leave it at that! I would prefer to agree to disagree and both of us carry on.
> 
> ...


Ipopro were you aware of the block feature?You can go to your page and put in the member's name and you will never see their posts.This being a public forum all are free to respond to each other.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I try to be very careful to not praise incorrect. I don't think I'd be able to praise effort without creating grey areas where he'd offer partial responses to specific commands. It can be tough enough maintaining things when the leash and toy are gone. With that said, I praise why'll I'm playing or doing other things that don't require any real specific behavior but just encourage him to be attentive to me enough that were having fun together.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> They get hit credit when someone watches on YouTube but none if we watch it here.


Really??? I did not know that??

The embed link thing??? Hmmm ... Ill work on that ... Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> I try to be very careful to not praise incorrect. I don't think I'd be able to praise effort without creating grey areas where he'd offer partial responses to specific commands. It can be tough enough maintaining things when the leash and toy are gone. With that said, I praise why'll I'm playing or doing other things that don't require any real specific behavior but just encourage him to be attentive to me enough that were having fun together.


Lol!This is the reason Samson sits crooked!Too lavish of praise instead of lower key encouragement.If I decide to fix it I made a lot of unnecessary work for myself:hammer:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> They get hit credit when someone watches on YouTube but none if we watch it here.


Its funny, I didn't think of that as a reason. I guess with some of them being monetized too, it can be a money issue.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Lol!This is the reason Samson sits crooked!Too lavish of praise instead of lower key encouragement.If I decide to fix it I made a lot of unnecessary work for myself:hammer:


Learning when I need to just shut up has taken some effort, Lol.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Ipopro were you aware of the block feature?You can go to your page and put in the member's name and you will never see their posts.This being a public forum all are free to respond to each other.


Thank you for pointing that out, but I unlike some, don't need a button to do that.

It is however not public property and does require membership/registration and is privately owned, there is a difference. Private organizations, such as newspapers, magazines, and websites make their own rules about what they will publish or permit.

With regard to moderation on this site or any, a Moderators methods should not be portrayed or viewed as censorship or the presence of the “Thought Police”. When moderation is approached from a more proactive angle it becomes a valuable asset rather than a discouraging element.

As long as Moderators are fair it's a great thing, it's when the same rules do not apply to all, that it becomes evident of bias thus creating the discouraging element!

I have watched this site for many more years than my registration shows. I have watched as very professional/respectable GSD people have been eliminated (in one form or another) from this forum, to it's own demise and that of its members unfortunately.

Other members not so professional\knowledgeable\ or as well behaved have stayed and flourished to the demise of the users seeking credible advice, and I realize that too.

I just wonder in my mind how that is allowed to go on. 

I have just a few weeks of down time currently (first time in many many years), and I find myself intrigued by what continues to go on here, for the moment. 

I am very happy I was here when I was to save Majors life and to meet a few more people. But either way it will not be a life changer for me I am dog gone sure of that!

Thanks for having me and after I'm gone I wish you all well. I will be back again some day just never sure when!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, but I unlike some, don't need a button to do that.
> 
> It is however not public property and does require membership/registration and is privately owned, there is a difference. Private organizations, such as newspapers, magazines, and websites make their own rules about what they will publish or permit.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

What transpired here earlier in this thread with regard to the video shared (embedded) is a prime example of unethical, dishonest and down right illegal activity, but allowed and has been for a long time now. How this is tolerated but another persons "misbehavior" is punished to the degree a moderator/admin/owner has authority.

I just do not understand.

Dang these fleas: Scratching Head!

NOW WE HAVE TAKEN THE THREAD COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC WHAT A SHAME.... 

Remember my mention of "to the demise of users coming here seeking credible information" I think it has just happened again!

The topic is critical in the development of a dog and now we are talking about this nonsense!

WOW!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ipopro said:


> and what is this?


Since you as the op asked this question about the video, I responded. That's why it was discussed but the original topic has been replied to since. I think I'll just get a head start on missing you. No button required.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Since you as the op asked this question about the video, I responded. That's why it was discussed but the original topic has been replied to since. I think I'll just get a head start on missing you. No button required.


Sorry if I offended you. I simply meant what was the video posted because I could not view it as it was blocked in the format it was utilized on here for me so I asked what is this?

TY for sharing your insight Steve I have appreciated your input. You are well versed in GSD & Training it seems to me.

^5 until we meet again!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

LOL *crickets* LOL


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Mineareworkingline have you dealt with the self confidence issue in puppies before?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ipopro said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I simply meant what was the video posted because I could not view it as it was blocked in the format it was utilized on here for me so I asked what is this?
> 
> TY for sharing your insight Steve I have appreciated your input. You are well versed in GSD & Training it seems to me.
> 
> ^5 until we meet again!


I don't get offended by anything. I just get lost in your style of posting, with your feelings of offense, so rather then be another of those you've gotten a belly full of, I'll just leave you alone. No big deal.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> Mineareworkingline have you dealt with the self confidence issue in puppies before?


Ugh! Not with this current crew. Even the red headed WGSL proved to have a surprising amount of mettle. My big sable male has NO FEAR tattooed across his forehead and he was raised on a farm in a pen with his siblings until 14 weeks of age. Genetics has a lot to do with confidence.

But if I had to build confidence in a puppy, I would make sure that the pup is bonded to me, that trust is there. I would't let anybody unnecessary handle the pup. It can be too hard to fix a bad experience, or repeated experiences, at the hands of a stranger. I would expose the pup to what I can without pushing it over its limits and then increase the exposure over time increasing the pressure a little more each time. I would let the pup observe my older ones. I would let the pup win at play. I wouldn't helicopter over the pup. I would give the pup freedom to wander and explore.


----------



## woofmendez (Jun 7, 2016)

I will just let my dogs go for a walk or just go around in the park, so he can play with the other as well as he can socialize. In this way he will gain more confidence.


----------

